

Android’s new permissions: Unappreciated by many, disparaged by few - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2363986/opensource-subnet/android-new-permissions-unappreciated-by-many-disparaged-by-few.html

======
stevep2007
Android users worried about the new Android permissions aren't the users this
update was intended to help. Android enthusiasts - the minority of the Android
ecosystem - know enough to protect themselves against the perceived flaws. The
controversy that surrounds this update is clearly an example of what Voltaire
referred to when he said “perfect is the enemy of good” two and a half
centuries ago.

